# Kayak Safety article in SA Angler



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Good to see an article in SA Angler magazine dealing with Kayak safety first. http://www.saangler.com.au/index.php?op ... 2&Itemid=4
Some scary stories in the article about a few lost lives and some near misses. I'm pleased to see it after seeing so many new kayakers on Gulf water not wearing PFDs - the article sets out the regulations and and why wearing a PFD is important.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

Andrew

Is there anything in the article we have not seen here? Anything that could be useful? If there is, please post (I won't be buying the magazine).

trev


----------

